# Microfiber roller covers



## Painterboy (Dec 18, 2009)

Has anyone else been using microfiber roller covers. I have been using them for about the year and have been happy with them. Only problem I have had is that they seem to be hard to find. Local paint store special orders them for me, other paint dealers around carry psuedo covers that do not give the same results as actual microfiber covers. Does anyone that has used these know of a good source for quality covers. Zinnser makes the best I have found but not able to find anymore.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Benjamin Moore now has a "house brand" MF cover which really rocks
Any BM dealer _should_ stock them...if they don't stock them (but will order them), a few (nice) words to the appropriate "store buyer/manager" should convince your Local BM Dealer to stock them (the words: "I'll buy boat-loads" and/or "from you exclusively" usually works wonders)


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Painterboy said:


> Has anyone else been using microfiber roller covers.


On new/re construction, with a level 5 drywall or super-smooth plaster, I hate to use anything but


----------



## Paintpimp (Nov 15, 2006)

SW will be stocking them nationwide in February.


----------

